# Wip Vaping Aid



## ET (27/2/14)

so my mate gave me these crappy little led lamps that ran off 2 penlight batteries. the one wasnt even working but he knew i liked to fiddle. so i ripped the whole lot apart, grabbed some other scrap i had lying around and went to work. when done i will hopefully have a nice little light that i can use at night when working with small fiddly stuff  like coils and mods and liver transplants  just kiddin about the liver transplants, would have much better vape gear if that was true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

Those are some awesome looking LEDs though


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/2/14)

indeed , i bought a 

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/132758815/Head_Magnifying_Glass_with_Led_Torch.html

and the led tourch on it's head is a bit sub , so i will be looking to replace when i can ..


----------



## ET (27/2/14)

powered by spit, luck and an old blackberry phone charger, we have our handy dandy nightime fun assistant. now i've been annoyed many a time when i have to reposition my lightsource because the angle that i'm working on just makes a shadow over where i need to look and fiddle. now i have 2 adjustable lightsources that can supply independant lighting at any angle i darn well choose.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

